# Best route for 6 pack license?



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyone have any recommendations on how to go about getting the license? Is there a better course than another?

Thanks


----------



## brianacnp (May 18, 2011)

Attend a Sea school class in my opinion.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Go to Wal-Mart and buy a "6-Pack" of some really good, cold beer. Take it home. Sit down on the back porch, kick your feet up and enjoy! Ask yourself why would you want to do that? And then think about all the things why you shouldn't do it (as you drink another.... and another). Pretty soon you'll decide it wasn't that great of an idea after all!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The coast guard drug test is really good. _Really good. _


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I know 2 guys that went thru Sea School Online with good results.

http://www.seaschoolonline.com


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You better love people, be a great fisherman and LOVE dealing with people and did I mention LOVE PEOPLE?


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

I'd just study and test at the coast guard REC. the six pack isn't too hard to study for just make sure you can use a chart and know the rules of the road like the back of your hand


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Sea School is the only way to go since they'll not only teach you everything you'll need to pass the test (and administer it...). But also walk you through all the appropriate paperwork needed wifh the Coast Guard... The CG is not very helpful at (except for catching any mistakes in your package...).


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes, I would highly recommend taking a course (I did sea school online). As Bob mentioned, it's not just about them prepping you for the test. They were extremely helpful in getting my paperwork in order, complete, and done correctly. Also little things like sending to the least busy maritime center. And be realistic about the cost- it comes out to a little over $1,000 when it's all said and done.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

I work with a guy who is an idiot and he has a very close friend who's also an idiot. Anyway these 2 idiots went through the Sea School class, completed the course had the Sea School guys help them with all their paperwork and now these 2 idiots have their Six pack licenses.
So I guess the moral of the story is, if the 2 idiots I know can get their licenses through the assistance of Sea School then that would be my first option.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I used Adam's Marine Sea School, they offer classes all over Florida, Georgia and S. Carolina. They do all the paperwork and required CPR and medical exams, this is all included in the course. Cost me under $800


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

I attended Maritime Professional Training in Ft. Lauderdale. 8 full days of rigorous instruction and testing at the site. There was homework every night. Having no ambitions of becoming a guide, I wondered what I was getting into after session one. I completed the course and tested at 98% for all components of the exam. Glad I stuck it out and earned the credential. Most of what you are taught will never ever be used after testing.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm on my fourth or fifth renewal now (you have to fill out paperwork, get a new physical, and provide proof of being enrolled in a drug testing program every five years - and of course, pay the renewal fee.... and I always use the physician that the school recommends...). As you can guess, whenever I have a question... I call my local Sea School. I like the Coast Guard but they're just buried and can't be much help when you have questions about this or that.... can't say enough good things about my experience with the Ft. Lauderdale schoool over the years.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

thank you all very much!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

swaddict said:


> I used Adam's Marine Sea School, they offer classes all over Florida, Georgia and S. Carolina. They do all the paperwork and required CPR and medical exams, this is all included in the course. Cost me under $800


I'm signed up for their May course in Crystal River. Getting ready for legalized manatee hunting. Old timers from Homosassa tell me the meat is marbled just like corn fed beef.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> I'm on my fourth or fifth renewal now (you have to fill out paperwork, get a new physical, and provide proof of being enrolled in a drug testing program every five years - and of course, pay the renewal fee.... and I always use the physician that the school recommends...). As you can guess, whenever I have a question... I call my local Sea School. I like the Coast Guard but they're just buried and can't be much help when you have questions about this or that.... can't say enough good things about my experience with the Ft. Lauderdale schoool over the years.


I signed up with Mariners Learning System. They have an online course for $500. This was the most economical route I could find.

Capt Bob,

So in addition to the license I need a physical and drug test? The Mariners Learning System does the testing up here in Jax and they made it sound like they handle everything for you as far as filing with the CG.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I had the idea of getting mine, then establishing a LLC and taking out friends on "paying" trips every once in a while, showing a loss and deducting it off my taxes. Not sure if it would pay for my fishing addiction or put me in a minimum security federal prison though.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> I'm signed up for their May course in Crystal River. Getting ready for legalized manatee hunting. Old timers from Homosassa tell me the meat is marbled just like corn fed beef.


What does manatee taste like? Many of my friends say it compares quite favorably w/ Bald Eagle and Snowy Owl, which Ive always found to be delicious, albeit not as flavorful as a ham of Bigfoot.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

Pole Position said:


> What does manatee taste like? Many of my friends say it compares quite favorably w/ Bald Eagle and Snowy Owl, which Ive always found to be delicious, albeit not as flavorful as a ham of Bigfoot.


It tastes very similar to Giant Panda.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

PeteS said:


> I work with a guy who is an idiot and he has a very close friend who's also an idiot. Anyway these 2 idiots went through the Sea School class, completed the course had the Sea School guys help them with all their paperwork and now these 2 idiots have their Six pack licenses.
> So I guess the moral of the story is, if the 2 idiots I know can get their licenses through the assistance of Sea School then that would be my first option.


These guys sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

The Captains School was who I used. Really nice people and very helpful!


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Cost of physical, CPR/First Aid, drug test, CG exam fee, TWIC card etc. It definitely adds up. For whichever program you choose, be very specific in asking what the cost includes. One might cost $400 and include none of the above, one might cost $700 and include some of the above, etc.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Whiskey Angler said:


> These guys sound like a lot of fun.


He can be but imagine working with an 11 year old boy with ADHD, Dyslexia and Autism all in one in a 33 year old idiot


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

What can you do with a captains license besides guide?


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Excuse the ignorance but whats a six pack license ?


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Sea School is the only way to go since they'll not only teach you everything you'll need to pass the test (and administer it...). But also walk you through all the appropriate paperwork needed wifh the Coast Guard... The CG is not very helpful at (except for catching any mistakes in your package...).


It's been some time, I'm sure, since the good captain and I took the test but Capt. Lemay offers sound advice as usual.



swaddict said:


> I used Adam's Marine Sea School, they offer classes all over Florida, Georgia and S. Carolina. They do all the paperwork and required CPR and medical exams, this is all included in the course. Cost me under $800


It's been so long since I went through this, Mike was my instructor with Sea School. You are in good hands and I would use him again in a heartbeat.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

trekker said:


> Excuse the ignorance but whats a six pack license ?


It's an OUPV, operator of uninspected passenger vessel it's limited to 100 tons and 6 passengers


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wait till the first time a notherner shows up to the boat with his penny loafers. And drops your brand new spinning rod in the water if you like to fish then don't guide just kidding just make sure you like people.


----------



## Sunburnt (Jan 9, 2017)

Pole Position said:


> What does manatee taste like? Many of my friends say it compares quite favorably w/ Bald Eagle and Snowy Owl, which Ive always found to be delicious, albeit not as flavorful as a ham of Bigfoot.


Tastes like chicken.

SeaSchool is the way to go, they drill that chart plotting into you the first weekend..ugh and rules of the road can be tough


----------



## Sunburnt (Jan 9, 2017)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> What can you do with a captains license besides guide?


Be a captain................. you can go to work for Sea tow or boat us, also work for a yacht company. many other things


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> What can you do with a captains license besides guide?


You can take 6 people on your boat


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You can take 6 people on your boat


Sorry wrong spot posted my bad.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

I went though the OUP-V/ Six-Pack, and the 100 Ton inland masters courses through the Captains School. Instructors were very knowledgeable and professional. I learned a lot, and they give you a packet with all the necessary paperwork and instructions on where and how to file everything including the Twic card process


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Sorry wrong spot posted my bad.


Six paying customers.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone! Definitely going the school route, but im going to do it online so I dont have to take off work. 

As far as guiding, im still on the fence about it. What I do know is that I cant keep doing what im doing now. Im a trader on an options desk and this cubicle is literally killing me. Im tired of feeling dead inside. Its come to the point where I place a trade and quickly come back to this forum and just lurk all day, day dream about fishing.

I realize guiding isnt the same as fishing all day. But damn, I just want to be outside. As far as dealing with people...Ive done it all my life and enjoy it.

My biggest hurdle is whether or not its worth taking a giant slash in income to see if it would make me happier.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Financekid1 said:


> Thanks a lot everyone! Definitely going the school route, but im going to do it online so I dont have to take off work.
> 
> As far as guiding, im still on the fence about it. What I do know is that I cant keep doing what im doing now. Im a trader on an options desk and this cubicle is literally killing me. Im tired of feeling dead inside. Its come to the point where I place a trade and quickly come back to this forum and just lurk all day, day dream about fishing.
> 
> ...


@E-money Right?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You better love people, be a great fisherman and LOVE dealing with people and did I mention LOVE PEOPLE?


Several of my best friends quit guiding due to THAT very reason ^^^ (above), because in the end, tho they thought they were people persons, they figured out that they had a low tolerance towards people, their mistakes and their short comings. Yes these guys/guides were great fishermen and could put people on the fish, but like smackdaddy indicated, they just weren't people persons. 










If someone likes to fish, then FISH! But if you ever thought about being a guide, know this, it's more work and expenses than you could ever imagine. It's not easy and its tough work and not stable, if you are trying to support a family, house, vehicles and boat pmts, pay the bills and put food on the table. If the economy tanks, then your business will suffer and you'll be left wondering what you can do next to keep all the bills juggled up in the air. You'll get little sleep, be working round the clock (not necessarily fishing either), whether you have a booking or not and you'll have little time for family life. Sorry to be looking at the negative side of it. But whatever you do, don't be blind going into it.

IF, you have a sugar momma for a wife that brings in the steady bacon into the household that can cover the "nut" and are not trying to raise a lot of kids, where they need to go to their soccer game and dance lessons after school and other normal parenting activities, then I'd say go for it. If you don't have bookings, those boat pmts and expenses still come in, regardless. But understand the work and people aggravation factor, as well as it not being stable. Most good guides that I know are either single or divorced or semi-retired with a wife who is very tolerant. IF, you have a wife or girlfriend who is tolerant, she may not be so tolerant in the end after you start guiding.

From marketing yourself, being a photographer, writer, photo & writer editor, tackle rigger, your own boat ***** (Hey no body is gonna clean and take care of your boat and gear, except you everyday), mechanic, electrician, fish cleaning boy, people person, smooth talker, problem solver, teacher, fishing instructor, tour guide, medic, fish hunter (when you are not booked), errand runner, banker, bookie, organizer, bait net boy, stock clerk, equipment rigger, entertainer and the guy who has to explain off why your client didn't see or catch any fish that day (it happens). Alarm goes off at 4:00am and lights are out around midnight.

It's not as easy as you think. For the right person, it can be the right lifestyle and work.

Ted


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Whoa, your own boat what?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Rigger -maybe a autocorrect error.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

jonny said:


> Rigger -maybe a autocorrect error.


My auto-correct doesn't know that word


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Several of my best friends quit guiding due to THAT very reason ^^^ (above), because in the end, tho they thought they were people persons, they figured out that they had a low tolerance towards people, their mistakes and their short comings. Yes these guys/guides were great fishermen and could put people on the fish, but like smackdaddy indicated, they just weren't people persons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might add a couple of things:

Get your license, even if you don't use it right away, it's always something good to have. Maybe try it out on weekends; don't burn your bridges with your job 
I don't know your area, but make sure there is $$$ around both with locals and the tourist trade
Be prepared for a different cross-section of clientele on a seasonal basis; my guide friends in the islands have a saying "summer people; some are not"
Sniff around the guide market in your area to try to determine the level of competition and to see if there is a niche for you
Hire a guide yourself and try to gauge if you actually have the wherewithal and talent to be a guide
With your background you should have the ability to come up with a detailed business plan
As alluded to earlier, if you like weed that could be problematic


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Blue Zone said:


> I might add a couple of things:
> 
> Get your license, even if you don't use it right away, it's always something good to have. Maybe try it out on weekends; don't burn your bridges with your job
> I don't know your area, but make sure there is $$$ around both with locals and the tourist trade
> ...


I really appreciate this response!

I live in Saint Augustine, FL which is one of the busier tourist towns in florida as its the nations oldest city. There are two renowned guides in my area that frankly I couldnt compete with. What I do have going for me, is that I would do fly and light tackle only, which they dont do.

I have no concerns over managing the business aspect. Have managed many things, started small business, etc. 

My skill, as much as i would like to think im ready, im probably not. I will keep working on that end.

I'm definitely going to get the license as you eluded to, it may just be good to have. 

I like the idea of weekends as a good start. My plan is to test the waters for the fall flood tides as I normally take about two months off to fish and this is some amazing fishing offered in NE FL. Depending on how that goes, we will see.

No matter how good I think I am (which I dont) or even how much experience I may have with a certain subject, I always want to learn more. I really appreciate all your responses. If I decide not to do it, at least I learned something new! Always love learning!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Blue Zone said:


> I might add a couple of things:
> 
> 
> 
> As alluded to earlier, if you like weed that could be problematic


Isn't that the case for all jobs? What's so different with guiding?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Isn't that the case for all jobs? What's so different with guiding?


There are many jobs classified as "professional" for which they do not test, even at the very start of the job. Lawyers and college professors come to mind.

For the rest of us, we have to keep our pee clean...


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

yobata said:


> There are many jobs classified as "professional" for which they do not test, even at the very start of the job. Lawyers and college professors come to mind.
> 
> For the rest of us, we have to keep our pee clean...


I've never sent myself in for a test


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> I've never sent myself in for a test


I take the written one.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm out of town and using my cellphone ... The middle of next week I'll be back my computer and go over what you have to do -after you get your license...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I guide my grandsons. Tie on lures,bait,hooks. Clear nest of line. Tie up leaders. Take pictures some with your finger in the way. Make sure you have plenty to eat and drink. Answer questions, where are the fish papa? can we eat that 4' black tip? can I run TM?
I love it. Most time I am so busy I don't get to fish. But guiding strangers.. No thanks


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Some thoughts on becoming a guide.
I have been a full time Fly Fishing guide for over 20 years. I am also an outfitters that books for and employs many guides, some full time and some seasonal.

I do both river trips in one of the most demanding trout fisheries in the country and Salt water in Florida.

The single most important question to ask yourself and be honest about is whether or not you are cut out for the service business. Guiding is a business and you are providing a professional service.

If you could be a waiter, shop clerk, customer service rep. etc. and do your job every day with enthusiasm and a smile then you might be successful. You will also have to come to terms with the fact that everything you do is not about you. Everything is about providing safe recreation to a guest, providing knowledge about your area, honing your guests skills and making everyone feel that every moment of the day was about them.

At the end of the day the great guides that fill their calendars year after year get this and bust their balls to keep this level of service.

What I outlined above is the main reason that the big outfitters that have been around for a decade or two start all potential guides in the fly shop and lodge. In this setting you can observe the interaction and groom potential. Those who cannot thrive in the constant contact and problem solving of the shop will most likely struggle keeping customers happy when adversity hits on the water.

If you feel that you fit this bill and the job still sounds tempting then you can add in all of the other things that Backwater outlined in his always witty way.

I think it is important for me to mention that I love what I do and could not see myself doing anything else. My client base is full of amazing people that I look forward to seeing and spending time with every year. So many of my guests have over time become like family and there are not many jobs that kindle these type of relationships.

Lastly I don't know of anyone who got rich guiding alone.. Guiding is simple math.If you want to make 100,000. a yr. you better know where 200+ booking are coming from. (pre expense). A great deal of the job is away from the water.

Ken T

ps I would give a huge recommendation to Sea School. They know their business and provide excellent guidance on the process of getting your credentials. They also provide great help down the road


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Financekid1 said:


> I like the idea of weekends as a good start. My plan is to test the waters for the fall flood tides as I normally take about two months off to fish and this is some amazing fishing offered in NE FL. Depending on how that goes, we will see.


A broken record I've heard from many guides is "don't come on the weekend, come mid week." If you have flexibility, less crowds are typically better. But you can't catch fish if you aren't fishing, so weekends are better than nothing.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

I plan on running coke up from South America. Do I need a captain's license or will my boater's license suffice?


----------



## Hydro (Mar 2, 2017)

jfboothe said:


> It tastes very similar to Giant Panda.


I still think the juvenile Rosetta Flamingo is much more tender and flavorful. Not a lot of meat, we just breast them out. ;-)


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Hydro said:


> I still think the juvenile Rosetta Flamingo is much more tender and flavorful. Not a lot of meat, we just breast them out. ;-)


I didn't know that. But it does remind of the time my neighbor hit a sand hill crane with his car on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Isn't that the case for all jobs? What's so different with guiding?


I would never in a million years piss test myself unless it was just for fun. I've had to test employees that I suspected had a substance abuse problem, but it was to offer help not fire them. It's really really shitty that your captain can be so hungover he can hardly function but after he runs you into the rocks his blood tests show a BAC of 0.0. However, if he smoked a joint 8 weeks ago while trout fishing in Colorado he loses his license. It's patently ridiculous.

Last year I got my credentials, I was in between boats and had a ton of free time on my hands. I thought it would be cool to have a nifty little red passport. Since I am not an active guide I don't have to be part of a random testing program, I only have to test at renewal.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> I would never in a million years piss test myself unless it was just for fun. I've had to test employees that I suspected had a substance abuse problem, but it was to offer help not fire them. It's really really shitty that your captain can be so hungover he can hardly function but after he runs you into the rocks his blood tests show a BAC of 0.0. However, if he smoked a joint 8 weeks ago while trout fishing in Colorado he loses his license. It's patently ridiculous.
> 
> Last year I got my credentials, I was in between boats and had a ton of free time on my hands. I thought it would be cool to have a nifty little red passport. Since I am not an active guide I don't have to be part of a random testing program, I only have to test at renewal.


I think you may have taken what I was saying the wrong way. All I was saying is that when Blue Zone was listing stuff off weed was one of his bullet points. The OP is already in Finance and for the most part a lot of jobs do random drug tests or tests when you're initially hired, so my point was how is this any different.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> The OP is already in Finance and for the most part a lot of jobs do random drug tests or tests when you're initially hired, so my point was how is this any different.


Yeah im not worried about drug testing. If you dont know anything about the finance industry, it is the most regulated thing in the world. I cant take a shit without getting approval. Have random drug tests all the time.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Financekid1 said:


> Have random drug tests all the time.


Just stick to booze and coke on the weekends, that way you piss clean on Monday morning. 

The good news is if you keep your job and guide part time, your employers drug testing program will likely satisfy the testing requirements.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Once had a "capt" fresh out of sea school hand over the helm to me going out of ponce inlet because he wasn't familiar with inlet navigation. I am not a licensed captain. 

I think you'll do just fine in school.


----------



## jfboothe (Dec 19, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> I didn't know that. But it does remind of the time my neighbor hit a sand hill crane with his car on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving.


The Rib-eye of the Sky!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Blue Zone said:


> I might add a couple of things:
> 
> Get your license, even if you don't use it right away, it's always something good to have. Maybe try it out on weekends; don't burn your bridges with your job
> I don't know your area, but make sure there is $$$ around both with locals and the tourist trade
> ...


I have a friend that took the classes got his license and he still remembers most of what he learned. Unfortunately for him he moved out of state and let his license lapse. Now he has to start over.


----------



## johnboy114 (Jan 24, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Several of my best friends quit guiding due to THAT very reason ^^^ (above), because in the end, tho they thought they were people persons, they figured out that they had a low tolerance towards people, their mistakes and their short comings. Yes these guys/guides were great fishermen and could put people on the fish, but like smackdaddy indicated, they just weren't people persons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who said anything about it being easy. Geez. Guy simply asked about getting his captain license. I am currently doing it online. I have the checklist and a pretty good I understanding of the process. Shoot me a pm if you want to discuss.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

johnboy114 said:


> Who said anything about it being easy. Geez. Guy simply asked about getting his captain license. I am currently doing it online. I have the checklist and a pretty good I understanding of the process. Shoot me a pm if you want to discuss.


9 times out of 10, if someone contemplative getting a lic., he's considering guiding. Most of those don't realize what's really involved and the work it takes to get it started and keep it going without falling flat on your face. 

There are people that are hellava fishermen and can even put people on fish. However, they may lack teaching skills, know how to talk to people and are intolerant of people and their mistakes. Still there are others that have all those bases covered but have poor business, marketing, have a handle on credit and finance. 

Still others have the biz skills, but lack the real fishing knowledge and experience. For these reasons, most who enter the game, wind up failing or doing something else. 

The real problem is, you can have it all together and then the rug gets pulled out from under you because the economy falls flat and you loose bookings, get cancellations or the phone simply doesn't ring. Fishing is an entertainment expense and when the economy and fiances tighten up for whatever reason, that type of entertainment expense is the 1st thing to go.

Guys like Ken T can stay afloat for many reasons. He's been in it for many, many years and has a strong repeat customer base. He's a machine and is out there almost everyday watching what the fish are doing, whether he's booked or not. He's a great teacher and is truly excited for you to be there and on the fish. He's got a great wife who is involved also who helps with the business side of things. Lastly, Ken is a people person and I can tell you from experience that he makes the whole day, all about you. Guides like Ken T of TB & NY, sjrobin of TX and Capt LeMay of Miami find the best in anyone. If all of the above is you, then I say "go for it!"


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Financekid1 said:


> Thanks a lot everyone! Definitely going the school route, but im going to do it online so I dont have to take off work.
> 
> As far as guiding, im still on the fence about it. What I do know is that I cant keep doing what im doing now. Im a trader on an options desk and this cubicle is literally killing me. Im tired of feeling dead inside. Its come to the point where I place a trade and quickly come back to this forum and just lurk all day, day dream about fishing.
> 
> ...


I'll put you to work on a ranch in Tx. The pay sucks & the work is hard but you are outside all day.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

johnboy114 said:


> So instead of answering the op question you take it upon yourself to tell him things he didn't ask about just to hear yourself talk...blah blah blah. Get over yourselves and help the poster


----------



## johnboy114 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yup. Reckon so. Another helpful post just trying to put the spotlight on yourself. You can always spot the class clown.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

johnboy114 said:


> So instead of answering the op question you take it upon yourself to tell him things he didn't ask about just to hear yourself talk...blah blah blah. Get over yourselves and help the poster


The truth hurts, you going to be a live shrimp only guide?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Financekid1 said:


> I really appreciate this response!
> 
> I live in Saint Augustine, FL which is one of the busier tourist towns in florida as its the nations oldest city. There are two renowned guides in my area that frankly I couldnt compete with. What I do have going for me, is that I would do fly and light tackle only, which they dont do.
> 
> ...


If you find the right clients you can make respectable money guiding. Lots of guides have other jobs too then once they get a good client base and establish themselves they can cut loose and guide full time.


----------



## johnboy114 (Jan 24, 2008)

Dead.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

johnboy114 said:


> Who said anything about it being easy. Geez. Guy simply asked about getting his captain license. I am currently doing it online. I have the checklist and a pretty good I understanding of the process. Shoot me a pm if you want to discuss.


Thanks Johnboy!


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Cool to see the OP seems to be doing well with the guiding, even has a partner if I am not mistaken. Keep up the good work!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey I’m an idiot and I passed with flying colors. The course I did was a classroom setting Friday through Sunday for several weeks in a row. I don’t remember the name of the company because it was a long time ago, I’m old, and like a said ...idiot


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Bumping this thread instead of making a new one. 

I'm planning on doing Sea School in the summer time. Has anyone done gone through sea school and can give me any advice? How was the process? How long did it take? I work two jobs and am finishing a degree, but won't have classes this summer and I'd like to do it. 

I'm not asking about guiding, strictly on attending Sea School for OUPV.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Went through Sea School Ft. Lauderdale... If you're busy with work/school, I recommend the online course. You can go at your own pace. If you have some time off in the summer, do the course in the classroom. Not only will it be quicker, but it's in person so you have the opportunity to ask any questions or listen to other questions. I'm sure you'll probably have a better chance of passing all four sections if you take the class in person. I did it online because I was too busy for the classroom. Passed first time, but it probably would have been easier having an instructor (particularly for the plotting part). Took me about two months doing it online, but I think it's only two packed weekends if you do classroom.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Mosquito...I used a company called Mariner Learning System. Its an online course. It was fairly easy and they offered the test here in Jacksonville. It was the cheapest route by far. If you are a good self learner, then I would recommend this route. The hardest part for me was figuring out what to do after I passed the test as they were not helpful in this department. This is where I think the sea school shines. The biggest pain is finding a twic office. If you have any questions, shoot me a pm and I can help you! Good luck! I actually did learn quite a bit.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks! Yes I forgot to mention that I will be taking it online. I’m pretty far from the offices and my job requires me to work weekends. Easternglow, what was the total cost after sea school? The online class is $395 and I’m assuming another couple hundred to the government.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

When it's all said and done, it's around 1000 bucks. Class is $400 and then you need to pay for First Aid/CPR class, get a physical, drug test, pay for TWIC card, and there's a Coast Guard fee for taking the test (I think that was $50). I sucked it up and went to a doctor that routinely does physicals for people trying to get captain's licenses, pilot's license etc. Might not have been the cheapest but it was super easy and they crushed all the paper work hastle-free. In my mind, I was paying for that.

As someone mentioned before, you definitely want to go with a company that makes all your paperwork (after passing the test) really easy. Sea School did that, and they even sent it to whichever maritime center was the least backed up at the time so as to "expedite" my process (definitely ask for that). They went through all my paper work to make sure everything was good, because the last thing you want is the maritime center to find something wrong with your paperwork and back you up another 6 weeks.


----------

